# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  tren side effects

## fitguy

what are tren side effects and does they stop if its stopped,i am concerned about hairloss and acne and if it cause hairloss does finasteride help with it?

----------


## Alphatier

How about posting your stats?

----------


## T-MOS

side effects would stop after the tren has left your body, but that could either be days or weeks depending on which ester you are talking about

----------


## Matt

Yep, need to know what ester it is...

----------


## fitguy

tren ace

----------


## RANA

within days

----------


## fitguy

so is it bad in terms of hairloss or acne if used with finasteride?

----------


## Immortal Soldier

I am still losing hair from tren and I stopped 2 weeks ago :LOL:

----------


## TRT,MAN

so basically plan on going bald if you use tren alot?

----------


## *RAGE*

I had some hair loss but stil have a full head of hair so must have grown back.....caughing, shortness of breath, and being unable to sleep is the most I delt with

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> so basically plan on going bald if you use tren alot?


Nope, I still have very thick set of hair, its just your hair follicles become alot weaker so there more prone to fall out.




> I had some hair loss but stil have a full head of hair so must have grown back.....caughing, shortness of breath, and being unable to sleep is the most I delt with


Exactly, I have no bald spots or anything, in fact I even went and got my hair buzzed down and its growing back fine, but my hair follicles are still weak so thats why my hair falls it easier.

----------


## TRT,MAN

oh but hair will grow back?

----------


## DEE151

i have done 2 cycle of tren and i got great dam results every time No hair lost here

----------


## operationgetbig

im on tren now. the only major side i have is tren dick. my prolactin levels are crazy high but i just started taking cabergoline so hopefully that helps. other then that i got some chest and back acne. also getting hairy all over. just sprouted a few back hairs which i had my gf pluck asap. dreams are a lil crazy sometimes too.

----------


## fitguy

so it isnt that bad in terms of hairloss,what about using finasteride with it?

----------


## johnq

im on tren A and test E at the moment day 6 crazy dreams but i love dreaming. sweating more and it kills your cardio i was very fit 3 weeks ago i completed a olympic distance triathlon, i went for small bike ride and a run yesterday morn and found it very hard to breath. :Tear:

----------


## The Deuce

> I am still losing hair from tren and I stopped 2 weeks ago


That sucks bro.. I keep my head shaved year round so if I do experience "HAIR LOSS" from TREN itself.. I won't ever notice the difference...




> so basically plan on going bald if you use tren alot?


LOL.. NO !!!!! I have done 3 successful cycles of TREN AND HAVEN'T EXPERIENCE not even 1 hair follicle that I have seen fall out of my scalp... not saying that it hasn't happened.. but like I stated I keep my head shaved so 




> I had some hair loss but stil have a full head of hair so must have grown back.....caughing, shortness of breath, and being unable to sleep is the most I delt with


Hey what's up BRO... lol.. I have never experienced ANY of those sides .. I GUESS once I had what everyone refers to as TREN COUGH... but EVERYTIME i do inject TREN no matter what ester it is or what dosage it is... it is the weirdest thing... I TASTE IT !!!!




> im on tren A and test E at the moment day 6 crazy dreams but i love dreaming. sweating more and it kills your cardio i was very fit 3 weeks ago i completed a olympic distance triathlon, i went for small bike ride and a run yesterday morn and found it very hard to breath.


Why the Tren A and Test E?? Why didn't you run TEST P??  :Hmmmm:

----------


## *El Diablo*

Dont worry about the hair loss... Tren is all worth it.. :-)

----------


## skeldno

The only side i get from it is night sweats!!!!

I had to take the misses upto the hospital the other day as she thought her waters had broke in her sleep but it was my night sweats!

Its getting beyond a joke! I have to change the sheets all the time now and towel my self of as soon as i wake up!!!!

It acually looks like i have just got out the shower in the mornings!

----------


## johnq

i prefere test e then test p dont like test p

----------


## fitguy

doesnt night sweats and more sweats mean more acne or am i wrong?anyways i am glad it doesnt cause much hairloss

----------


## dece870717

I have a friend on Test E/Tren E. He is on about week 9 now of it and he is using finasteride this time around and he told me it has defintely made a difference in keeping his hair unlike the last time he used it it would be coming out a lot.

----------


## hockeyguy

Running test e/tren A started 4th week of test and 1st week of tren. It's early but for some reason I feel a bit more irritable.

----------


## RANA

> Running test e/tren A started 4th week of test and 1st week of tren. It's early but for some reason I feel a bit more irritable.


Wife said the same thing, I still control myself but I get a bit mad quick

----------


## fitguy

gonna use tren a with finasteride AND nizoral for hairloss issues,would using test e be better or test prop also can i run deca or boldenone if i decided to run test e?

----------


## fitguy

bump for more replies

----------


## superluckycat

Running 75mg eod of Tren Ace along with 500 test e per week right now. First time tren for me. In week 3 of the tren right now. Sides: had some low level anxiety, only one night of sweats but I really have to watch the temper. This sh*t gives me a short fuse. No cough...yet, but I can really taste it after I pin. Workouts are great, veins a poppin', and some decent strength gains. Lost some fat too but I'm doing a mild cut cycle anyway.

40 yrs old
195#
5'9"
11% BF
5th cycle

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

> oh but hair will grow back?


Pretty much, if you are gonna loose your hair, this will accelerate the process. If you are not prone to hairloss, you may lose some on cycle but it can grow back.

I ran 12 weeks of tren last time I ran it, and by the end my hair had thinned up a lot... had a nice bald spot developing. Within two months of stopping, it was back to full length. Its funny; my hair stylist called me out on the steroids cause of the new hair growth.

----------


## bigboy25

do you still lose hair a lot if you only do the first 5 week cycle then stop

----------


## JOCKSOX

Depends. Stop for how long, and then what? 

DUDE.

----------


## MuscleInk

The answers you seek are listed in the forum:

http://www.steroid.com/tren-side-effects.php 

Everyone experiences it differently. I know guys that have terrible night sweats and no insomnia; others have insomnia like crazy and no night sweats. Other guys snap more easily and some have severe hair loss. Everyone is different.

----------


## Matt

WE do know this thread is about 3 years old??

----------


## MuscleInk

> WE do know this thread is about 3 years old??


Shiiiiiit. Thnx Matt.

----------


## RobbV

> Pretty much, if you are gonna loose your hair, this will accelerate the process. If you are not prone to hairloss, you may lose some on cycle but it can grow back.
> 
> I ran 12 weeks of tren last time I ran it, and by the end my hair had thinned up a lot... had a nice bald spot developing. Within two months of stopping, it was back to full length. Its funny; my hair stylist called me out on the steroids cause of the new hair growth.


How the Hell did you complete a 12 wk cycle of Tren ? You're ****ing kidneys should be shriveled up to nothing.... Best I ever did was 6 wks... Kidneys and that Damn cough... Shit goes straight to you're lungs.... You never forget that shit after it happens......and let's not talk about what it did to my dick for almost 8 months after I finished cycle.... From now on test / oxy **** that Tren shit..... I'll take my chance with c-17

----------

